# Bootmanager-Eintrag für Zeta



## MatthiasRedmann (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen welche konkreten Einträge ich im Bootmanager grub vornehmen muss, damit er Zeta findet?

Dankeschön


----------



## deepthroat (27. Juni 2005)

Google, Suchbegriff: "grub zeta", 2-ter Link der Resultate die Google zurückgeliefert hat:

title Zeta
rootnoverify (hdX,Y)
makeactive
chainloader +1


Where X & Y are Grub HD & partition

ie:
rootnoverify (hd0,2) - 1st drive, 3rd partition
rootnoverify (hd1,2) - 2nd drive, 3rd partition
rootnoverify (hd1,3) - 2nd drive, 4th partition


----------

